# Frame-off restoration



## rmfowler (Apr 8, 2011)

I would like to do a "Frame-off" restoration in my home garage, but don't have the money for the expensive rotissarie jigs out there. Does anyone have a low budget plan for a frame-off, i.e. building my own supports for the body?

Thanks,
Mike
69 GTO


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I did a frame off on my car in a two car garage.

I supported the stripped down bare body of the car on some home made steel sawhorses and had a couple of 2" wide ratchet straps to the ceiling when I needed to access the complete underside.  :lol:


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I did a frame off on my 69 with no rotisserie, and in my garage.

Make very sure that you're willing to see the project through once you start. It's a huge job --- much bigger than you think.


Bear


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

I just did a limited space frame off read my thread in the stickies


----------



## digitalmanchris (Nov 21, 2010)

I did my frame off myself in my 2 car garage too. You just need some ingenuity and some patience. After 4 years my car is back on the road and everything is right in the world again. Just plan on taking your time and if you're going to do it, DO IT RIGHT!! Here's my restoration from start to finish. I don't have my "finished" photos shot yet, but you'll get the idea.

http://www.smugmug.com/gallery/24750717_JrK4v3#!i=2024923167&k=FhqfzfH


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

rmfowler said:


> I would like to do a "Frame-off" restoration in my home garage, but don't have the money for the expensive rotissarie jigs out there. Does anyone have a low budget plan for a frame-off, i.e. building my own supports for the body?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike
> 69 GTO


In addition to the rotisserie I used a homemade body cart which allowed us to move the body out of the way while we worked on other parts, I only used the rotisserie while media blasting the body and restoring the undercarriage.


----------

